# What tablet should I buy?



## Homer (9 Mar 2013)

I'm looking for advice on what tablet to buy.  I'm not too  concerned about budget, but don't want to spend a lot of extra money on  features I will never use.

From talking to people, my sense is that I would be better off getting  an Android tablet rather than an iPad.  I guess that acolytes of Apple  will disagree strongly with that and I'm prepared to listen to (in fact,  I would welcome) any reasoned arguments about why an iPad is better  than an Android tablet.

I don't have any existing Apple products except for an iPod.  My phone  is a Blackberry provided by my employer, but I will probably buy a  smartphone when I retire in a few years time.

I primarily want the tablet for browsing the internet while I'm on  holidays.  I have an apartment in Portugal and spend a few weeks over  there each year and I'm hoping to spend more time there after I retire.   There is wifi in the reception area of the resort, but not in my  apartment.

I would like the tablet to have 3g connectivity as well as wifi, but I'm  conscious that roaming costs can be extremely high, so would intend  using the 3g option sparingly (unless someone can advise on how this can  be done cost effectively).

I would prefer a 10 inch screen to a mini tablet and it seems to me that  the best option is the Samsung Galaxy.  Is this correct? I know it's a  matter of opinion, but I guess that's what I'm looking for, from those  who are more tech savvy than me.

If I do go for the Samsung Galaxy is it worth paying an extra €160 to  get the Note instead of the GT-P5110.  As far as I can tell, the main  differences are that the Note has a quad core processor (instead of dual  core in the GT-P5110) and a stylus.  Are there other significant  differences?

Finally, the best price I've seen is €319 for the GT-P5110 and €479 for  the Note at both Curry's and PC World.  Should I shop around a bit more  or buy it online?

Thanks in advance.

Homer


----------



## Homer (10 Mar 2013)

Hi Folks

I know I asked a lot of questions in the above posting, but don't feel you have to answer *all* of them. Any advice or answers to any of the questions would be very welcome.

Thanks
Homer


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Mar 2013)

I'm glad you asked the above Homer as I'm very interested in any replies.  You did all the homework for me, thanks 

The only thing I did investigate was buying a cheaper brand than Samsung.  When I was in Power City trying them out another customer told me not to buy cheaper option as she had just returned her 3rd one since Christmas, and this was of two different brands.

P.S.  It is usually very quiet on AAM at week-ends and most replies are posted Monday to Friday, and we all know why that is


----------



## truthseeker (10 Mar 2013)

Ive recently bought an ipad mini.

Here is my experience:

I specifically wanted something to use as a study aid (I have an enormous amount of academic books, journal articles, papers etc as pdf files). The laptop is ok, but not great for reading long chapters of things.

I also wanted to be able to browse the internet, play the odd game, check social media and be able to travel with an internet device.

My OH has an ipad (normal size) and I wanted something smaller.

I did some exhaustive research, and because my main reason was as a study aid, the ipad mini kept coming back as the best option - mainly due to complaints about it not being easy to get your own files onto other devices, not as many file formats recognised, e-readers are basically gone with small tablets, cheaper small tablets had review issues with things breaking etc...
There were also a lot of reviews complaining that there wasnt as much available in terms of apps outside of Apple - or as much in terms of books. 

I didnt need a lot of memory as I use my laptop as my main storage area.

So I got the ipad mini 32Gb (the middle one). I bought it in Argos - specifically because I have found them far better to deal with than other electronics retailers in terms of after sales service.

So what do I think:
Its an expensive gimmick. My laptop only cost around 60 quid more but it does a LOT more. However, it doesnt have the same portability or battery life.

I love it for study or reading. I have transferred a couple of hundred pdf files onto it and its perfect for the purpose. However - file transfer is appallingly slow. I have been using dropbox and you have to individually open each file you transfer to get it saved offline and its slow, it can take 5-10 minutes for a large pdf (40Mb). However, I did a mostly one off transfer and now I just add in the odd book or paper so its ok.

Internet - its ok. Im now on my laptop, its just not suitable for typing anything more than a couple of lines.

Apps - I have a few (free) apps installed, news sites, accu weather etc.. I do use them, but its stuff I would have used on my laptop in a browser. I have installed some free educational apps to do with my various academic interests and they are useful.

Games - Im not much of a gamer but have idled the odd hour here and there.

I have not been able to set up my email on it in the standard way but can still use it through the internet browser, however, typing is much easier on the laptop.

I havent travelled anywhere so havent taken advantage of the portability.

Battery life is far superior to my laptop - 8 hours (compared to about 2 for the laptop).

The biggest advantage is being able to read in bed without having the light on! Plus its light in the hand so more comfortable than a lot of books.

Overall - its fits its purpose for me as a study aid, but Im kind of at a loss as to what else to do with it. Im sure I will find it useful if I go away somewhere.


----------



## tallpaul (10 Mar 2013)

truthseeker said:


> Ive recently bought an ipad mini.
> 
> Here is my experience:
> 
> I love it for study or reading. I have transferred a couple of hundred pdf files onto it and its perfect for the purpose. However - file transfer is appallingly slow. I have been using dropbox and you have to individually open each file you transfer to get it saved offline and its slow, it can take 5-10 minutes for a large pdf (40Mb). However, I did a mostly one off transfer and now I just add in the odd book or paper so its ok.



Why did you transfer transfer a couple of hundred files, ONE AT A TIME!!, using Dropbox??!!

A FAR easier method would have been to connect your iPad to your computer via iTunes and simply copy over all the pdf's you wanted in one fell swoop?


----------



## truthseeker (10 Mar 2013)

tallpaul said:


> Why did you transfer transfer a couple of hundred files, ONE AT A TIME!!, using Dropbox??!!
> 
> A FAR easier method would have been to connect your iPad to your computer via iTunes and simply copy over all the pdf's you wanted in one fell swoop?



It wouldnt have mattered, you have to open them individually to save them onto the device itself so that they can be used offline. Obviously I dumped lots into dropbox at any one time.


----------



## michaelm (11 Mar 2013)

PC Pro's A-List is a reliable guide . . this would be worth reading http://www.pcpro.co.uk/alist/full-size-tablet . . iPad 4 or Nexus 10 (unless 3G is a deal breaker)


----------



## Woodie (11 Mar 2013)

The choice of table depends very much on personal choice and what you want to use it for.  There are many who swear by Apple iPads and others who wont have anything but Android.  For sure the mainstream all support iPad and a middle range model is fine for most people.  With free wi-fi in most places the SIM model is only necessary if you intend roaming alot.  Android are usually cheaper but not much when it comes to top range Samsung.   You will find that certain apps are only supported on Apple and selected iPads (i.e. SkyGo) and others are implemented better on one platform above another e.g. in my opinion Audible is better on Android.  If you want iTunes then the choice is Apple.
So it's a personal choice.  Reading the OP post you suggest you want to use mainly for browsing and roaming with SIM.  If you are in Portugal you might be better with a wifi connection or a local sim.   But on the basis of what you are looking for I would suggest that you could go with either.  Why not pot into a store and play with one or two for a while and see which you like best and then take the plunge.  I'd suggest not going for the cheapest but also not the most expensive either.  
BTW I have both Android and iPad and love both in equal measure for various reasons.  I love the flexibility of Android and like the range of apps for Apple.
I did not mention Windows 8 RT because personally I prefer to see the second version rather than the first before spending my money.


----------



## dub_nerd (12 Mar 2013)

I have a tablet mainly as a study aid, but also for internet and mail abroad. I went for an iPad. I don't know much about Android so I can't compare. Main thing is I wouldn't consider anything other than the full size iPad for reading PDFs. I have a Kindle but stopped using it because it's useless for PDFs, and to be honest I'd go for an even bigger screen format if one was available. Transferring files en masse to the iPad was no problem, contrary to the above. I did it both in iTunes from the computer for the built-in iBooks reader, and from Google Drive to the GoodReader app.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Mar 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> Transferring files en masse to the iPad was no problem, contrary to the above. I did it both in iTunes from the computer for the built-in iBooks reader



Could you expand a bit on this please?

I have been unable to find a better way to transfer files so that they are available offline.

I understand that its possible to put lots of files into iTunes and have them appear on the iPad while connected to the internet, but if you have no internet access the only way to view your files is to have them saved to the device itself and I am curious to know how people are managing this as I havent been able to figure it out other than one file at a time (I searched through the apple support forums extensively and didnt find an answer).

As far as I can tell, there is no file handling system - everything works through apps, so Id love to know how to copy a bunch of files over at once so that they are available offline.


----------



## tallpaul (12 Mar 2013)

This is what I was alluding to earlier. 

You need to connect your iPad to a computer and run iTunes on the computer. Once iTunes recognises and syncs with the iPad you can copy them across. All of your pdf's can be read by the iBooks app. This app does not come pre-installed but can be downloaded free from the app store. Once the pdf's are in iBooks, they can be accessed, internet or not!!

A very easy guide here: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-transfer-pdfs-to-an-ipad.html

Transferring pdf's one-by-one is madness.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Mar 2013)

^^

I just tried the above method. While it definitely transfers the files (no faster than Dropbox) and actually I do like how they look in iBooks, iBooks isnt suitable for what Ive been doing. The annotation tools you use for highlighting and making notes with e-books are not available for pdfs. Most of my files are not actually ebooks, they are scanned pdfs, class notes, word documents converted to pdfs, etc. 

Nor can you make separate folders for different subjects the way you can in Acrobat Reader (which is what Ive been using). Its not enough for me to organise by cover view or list view only, I have folders per module that I use to organise in Acrobat.

This method would work purely for ebooks that I read for pleasure, where I dont need to organise or annotate the files. 

I just realised that this wont work for wireless transfer - which is how Ive been using Dropbox. I had to go off and find the wire and copy things from my laptop to iTunes then plug in the wire and spend ages waiting for the sync etc...

So thanks for the suggestion, but it doesnt meet my needs unfortunately. Back to one at a time from Dropbox!


----------



## tallpaul (12 Mar 2013)

I wasn't aware that you needed additional functionality regarding the pdf's.

What you need is an app called 'Goodreader'. It will definitely do all that you have outlined and more. It has its own file system also for categorisation. It is probably one of the best apps for the iPad.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Mar 2013)

tallpaul said:


> I wasn't aware that you needed additional functionality regarding the pdf's.
> 
> What you need is an app called 'Goodreader'. It will definitely do all that you have outlined and more. It has its own file system also for categorisation. It is probably one of the best apps for the iPad.



Tbh tallpaul, the having to find "the wire" for iTunes transfer is the most off putting part for me. My husband teases me that my ipod has had the same music on it for years because I cant be bothered with the hassle of "the wire".

Thats why Dropbox appealed to me as a file transfer mechanism in the first place - other student also share essays and notes with me through shared Dropbox folders so it would make more work to copy from Dropbox to iTunes, find the wire, do the sync, etc.... Im not always at home to transfer files from Dropbox to iTunes on the laptop, but using Dropbox I can use it anywhere I have internet access.

But I think for books for holidays the iTunes method will work (if I can get over looking for the wire!).


----------



## dub_nerd (12 Mar 2013)

Hi truthseeker, I haven't used Acrobat Reader on the iPad, but do use GoodReader. It is generally considered one of the best PDF readers for iPad, based on reviews. It supports annotations and does lots more besides. Transferring files over WiFi is easy. I have many dozens of college books in it, organised in folders by course. I get them by synching with Google Drive folders, but it supports Dropbox and several other mechanisms too.


----------



## sustanon (12 Mar 2013)

I had an iPad for about a year, and just picked up an iPad Mini, I have to say it's the perfect size, weight and the performance is excellent.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Mar 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> Hi truthseeker, I haven't used Acrobat Reader on the iPad, but do use GoodReader. It is generally considered one of the best PDF readers for iPad, based on reviews. It supports annotations and does lots more besides. Transferring files over WiFi is easy. I have many dozens of college books in it, organised in folders by course. I get them by synching with Google Drive folders, but it supports Dropbox and several other mechanisms too.



Hi dub_nerd,
I had a look in the app store there, its not a free app I take it?

I find Acrobat Reader great tbh, if I could only get lots of files into it at once itd be perfect.


----------



## dub_nerd (13 Mar 2013)

truthseeker said:


> Hi dub_nerd,
> I had a look in the app store there, its not a free app I take it?
> 
> I find Acrobat Reader great tbh, if I could only get lots of files into it at once itd be perfect.


 
Yeah, GoodReader costs a massive $5. 

Have you looked at Acrobat updates recently? They have a version XI and a new cloud service of their own -- files.acrobat.com -- which supports folders and, I infer from what I read, synching with the mobile version.


----------



## Homer (13 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks.  As I suspected, it's a bit of a jungle out there and it's very much a matter of personal choice and what you intend using the tablet for. I think I'll follow Woodie's suggestion and pop into a store and try out a couple of tablets and try to filter what the salesmen are telling me.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Mar 2013)

dub_nerd said:


> Yeah, GoodReader costs a massive $5.



I know its a small amount, but its the principal of it isnt it? You spend all this money on a device, you dont want to have to spend more money on things to use on it - especially when there are free alternatives. There are lots of apps I might like to buy but I just cant be handing over money all the time. 



dub_nerd said:


> Have you looked at Acrobat updates recently? They have a version XI and a new cloud service of their own -- files.acrobat.com -- which supports folders and, I infer from what I read, synching with the mobile version.



I must check that out, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Mar 2013)

Homer said:


> Thanks for the replies folks.  As I suspected, it's a bit of a jungle out there and it's very much a matter of personal choice and *what you intend using the tablet for*. I think I'll follow Woodie's suggestion and pop into a store and try out a couple of tablets and try to filter what the salesmen are telling me.



Thats the key.

There are websites that you can do a series of questions on that recommend you a tablet based on your answers - here is , that also gives comprehensive info from user reviews.

Also it might be worth talking to any friends about what they actually do on them, I have one friend who really wanted one, but then when she got it, she didnt like that the internet wasnt as easy to use as on her laptop and has more or less left it aside.


----------



## Homer (18 Mar 2013)

Bought an iPad 2 today.  Thanks for all the help and advice.

Homer


----------



## Homer (19 Mar 2013)

Homer said:


> Bought an iPad 2 today. Thanks for all the help and advice.
> 
> Homer


 
I'm starting to second guess my decision. I haven't taken it out of the box yet. Should I pay the extra €110 for the IPad 4? As I mentined previously, budget is not the primary driver, but on the other hand I don't want to pay extra for features I'm never going to use just because it's the latest version of a particular model. 


As far as I can tell from all the research I've done, the main differences are:

Higher resolution display
Better camera (front and rear)
Higher speed connection for downloading songs, pictures, etc.
Faster processor, but no real difference in speed because higher resolution uses up most of speed differential.
I would really welcome any advice on this.

Thanks
Homer


----------



## Woodie (19 Mar 2013)

Which one did you buy Homer?  Wifi or SIM/Wifi and how much memory?
Problem with technology really is that tomorrow their will always be a better version. Moores Law is in full swing when many thought it had it's day in the nineties!  If you wait you will always get something better but then you have nothing in the mean time.

Personally I think that the software is going to be the more important focus in the next  phases.  Like how many more gadgets can you put into these devices.  The real thing to remember is; does the product you chose do the job for you now at a reasonable price.  
Same is true for much of technology unless you are actually going to need the features of the newer version and are you going to be able to use them.  So a newer model may have 4G but you might have no 4G access for years or may end up using Wifi the whole time.  I bought a iPAD mini top of the range not because i really need it but I know I won't change it for a while and just because I don't want to be limited and don't mind paying.
About the higher speed connections for example, people are obsessed with that when really a modest connection speeds, with low contention and good quality network is more important IMHO.


----------



## dub_nerd (19 Mar 2013)

I had a similar dilemma - had waited until new iPad came out,  intending to buy the old one cheap. But then, since my exclusive reason for buying was reading books, I decided the retina display was worth having.


----------



## Latrade (19 Mar 2013)

Homer said:


> I'm starting to second guess my decision. I haven't taken it out of the box yet. Should I pay the extra €110 for the IPad 4? As I mentined previously, budget is not the primary driver, but on the other hand I don't want to pay extra for features I'm never going to use just because it's the latest version of a particular model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If budget isn't an issue, then yes, I would go for the ipad 4. It's a big step up from the 2, especially when you compare them side-by-side.


----------



## Homer (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I've decided to change to the iPad.  I was struggling with the decision, but once I decided to change, I felt better about it, so that tells me (I think?) that I'm making the right decision.  I think if I stayed with the iPad 2, I would spend the next six months second guessing my decision and wishing I had decided to go for the newer version.

My only remaining decision is how much storage.  I had a look at my iPad today and the songs on it would more than use up the entire 16GB storage, but then again, a lot of them are "junk" songs I inherited from my kids.  I've been told that there is a very large level of iCloud storage available (is this true?) and that 16GB is plenty for personal use.  As with the decision to change to the iPad 4, I don't want to regret deciding to stay with 16GB in a couple of months time, but neither do I want to waste money on something that won't really be of any benefit to me.


----------



## Latrade (20 Mar 2013)

As with going for the iPad 4, I'd go with the highest gb you can afford. It's not just music, the iCloud service is ok but isn't streaming, so it still (to my knowledge) downloads songs to the device you can just access your library from iCloud, but I mainly use spotify rather than my itunes library now. 

The other thing is that app developers will be developing on the basis of iOS 6 and the capabilities of the iPad4. That means bigger apps taking up more room. Games are getting much bigger in size.

Add in videos and pictures and 16gb doesn't get you far at all. 

If you're intending to put movies on there, I'd be inclined to go for the 64gb if you could afford it. If it's mainly music, photos, apps and such, 32 is usually comfortable enough for most people, but you may have to do occasional housekeeping and clear out a few things.


----------



## tallpaul (20 Mar 2013)

Homer said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I've decided to change to the iPad. I was struggling with the decision, but once I decided to change, I felt better about it, so that tells me (I think?) that I'm making the right decision. I think if I stayed with the iPad 2, I would spend the next six months second guessing my decision and wishing I had decided to go for the newer version.
> 
> My only remaining decision is how much storage. I had a look at my iPad today and the songs on it would more than use up the entire 16GB storage, but then again, a lot of them are "junk" songs I inherited from my kids. I've been told that there is a very large level of iCloud storage available (is this true?) and that 16GB is plenty for personal use. As with the decision to change to the iPad 4, I don't want to regret deciding to stay with 16GB in a couple of months time, but neither do I want to waste money on something that won't really be of any benefit to me.


 

I think you have made a very wise choice going for the latest version. As Apple add more and more features to their operating system, older devices get left behind. For example, the voice assistant Siri, is not available on iPad 2 but is on newer versions. The screen resolution is also significantly better.

As reqards storage, the old maxim is get as much as you can afford. I have a 16gb and find it very tight. If I was buying again, I would definitely go 32gb. In terms of your music, depending on your collection, you should look into iTunes Match. For €25 a year, you can keep all your music in 'the cloud' (*shudder*) and it is then available pretty much when you want it without taking up space on your device.


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Mar 2013)

I went for 16Gb on the basis that I can copy stuff on or off it very quickly over WiFi or cable (although I've never needed to) and Apple charge a crazy premium for what should be cheap memory (and don't give you an SD slot where you could have provided your own).


----------



## Woodie (20 Mar 2013)

I would always go for the most memory you can afford.  Not being up-gradable you may find yourself cursing lack of space eventually.  I am totally ticked off with other devices where I am constantly running out of core memory; cloud and local network is all well and good but it's still always more convenient to have as much of your data with you if you can.


----------



## Homer (20 Mar 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I went with the 16GB model on the basis that I'm not planning to keep loads of songs, pictures or movies on it and the cost of the extra memory seemed like a waste of money.  I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Latrade (21 Mar 2013)

Homer said:


> Thanks everyone. I went with the 16GB model on the basis that I'm not planning to keep loads of songs, pictures or movies on it and the cost of the extra memory seemed like a waste of money. I hope I don't regret it.


 
There are plenty of apps so you can have photos and video on the cloud and always available so they don't take up space and Itunes match is ok, but I use Spotify more these days and that streams directly from the cloud.

HD Movies do take up a lot of room, but again with iTune match they're available and you can download them as needed then remove from the device. 

We've a 16gb and it can get tight depending on what apps are on it and movies/tv shows the son has been watching, but it's only a quick bit of housekeeping to get it back to a comfortable level.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Mar 2013)

Never owned an iPad


----------



## Homer (22 Mar 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Never owned an iPad


----------



## monagt (3 May 2013)

IPAD Advice from ipad users...............16GB or 32GB or 64GB

In retrospect, is it worth is going for the bigger GB?

Intend usage is Browsing, reading, and maybe take a few films away on hold.

Whats the drawbacks of having low storage?

Can you attach a USB to it in any way?


----------



## Latrade (7 May 2013)

monagt said:


> IPAD Advice from ipad users...............16GB or 32GB or 64GB
> 
> In retrospect, is it worth is going for the bigger GB?
> 
> ...


 
As advised on this post, go for the biggest GB you can afford. However, 64GB is probably a little overkill for the average user, 32 seems fair enough for most. 

You'd be surprised at how quickly the memory is taken up with apps, etc.

However, the drawbacks of the 16gb aren't major. No you can't attach a USB, so it's 16gb and nothing else. 

To be honest I don't find the iPad a great "reading" device, but then I don't really like the Kindle either. If I had to chose between the two, I'd say Kindle for reading. 

Bear in mind though, books through iTunes and the Kindle app are stored in the cloud too, so as long as you've access to wifi or have 3G, you can download them as needed rather than having them preloaded.

Movies the same if rented or bought through iTunes, but depending on the size and your data plan could take time/be expensive. So I would usually preload the movies. 

However, they will take up a lot of room if they're HD. An average HD movie on iTunes is 4gb. So after 4 movies you're out of room with a 16gb (providing you have nothing else on there).

As above though, I think even for casual use 32gb is a much better option if you can afford it.


----------



## monagt (7 May 2013)

Thanks Latrade, now I'm looking at Nexus 7 for travelling and then invest in PC at home as I also have Mac Book Pro.
Ant thoughts on a N7 or 7" in general?


----------



## TarfHead (7 May 2013)

monagt said:


> Thanks Latrade, now I'm looking at Nexus 7 for travelling and then invest in PC at home as I also have Mac Book Pro.
> Ant thoughts on a N7 or 7" in general?


 
In the lead-in to Christmas 2012, the Google Nexus 7 was commonly rated the best 7" Android tablet on the market.  Not aware of anything launched since then that would change that view.


----------



## Latrade (7 May 2013)

monagt said:


> Thanks Latrade, now I'm looking at Nexus 7 for travelling and then invest in PC at home as I also have Mac Book Pro.
> Ant thoughts on a N7 or 7" in general?


 
The Nexus 7 is a fine tablet, but unlike phones, I genuinely think from personal useage that the iPad is still the best tablet out there.


----------



## michaelm (8 May 2013)

ASUS, who make the Nexus 7 have another 7" tablet which is also a phone with 3G and expandable SD memory http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/tablets/381196/asus-fonepad


----------



## TarfHead (8 May 2013)

Latrade said:


> The Nexus 7 is a fine tablet, but unlike phones, I genuinely think from personal useage that the iPad is still the best tablet out there.


 
Do you mean the iPad, or the iPad Mini ?  IIRC, the iPAD Mini failed to impress anyone. The question asked was for 7" tablets.


----------



## Latrade (8 May 2013)

TarfHead said:


> Do you mean the iPad, or the iPad Mini ? IIRC, the iPAD Mini failed to impress anyone. The question asked was for 7" tablets.


 
Sorry, missed that bit at the end. But, overall I would even say the iPad Mini. 

It misses on certain things, but is better on others, when rounded out I think it comes out on top. It'd be nice to see a retina one, but can't see it in the price range it currently is.

I would say the Kindle Fire HD, Nexus and iPad Mini are all very good devices, each has their annoyances and each has some great features the others don't. The Kindle Fire HD is a bit more focussed as an Amazon vending machine rather than general tablet and I still think Android is suffering on the tablets due to a lack of good design and development for their apps (it still seems to be phone apps upscaled rather than designed for the device). 

If someone was on a very strict budget and would only every use a tablet for casual browsing or play some games, I'd say the Nexus. But it's nice to have the flexibility of some good, decent apps so that you use the tablet a bit more and most people I know (not a great sample I admit) start off with casual use, but soon end up putting on apps for various things (kids, reminders, productivity, etc) and that's where the iPad is the better device.


----------

